#  > Forum by Your Languages

## ahmed

*  ..   * **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


          ɡ      ɡ               ҡ                                        ϡ                  ϡ               ɡ                                        .

            ϡ    ɺ     ɡ                        .

                     (     )                                     .

         ߡ     ɡ                                  ҡ        ߡ              ..

                  ʿ!               ڿ              Ⱥ                 .

                                                                ..

                 ʡ                                              ...                            ..

                                                    ǿ!







           ,        ,     .

          ,              ,                   .

                       ,                     ,               ,      ,                  .

          ,           ,                 ,              ,                  ,            ,        ,                ,        .

                ,          ,         ,              ,                                ,                 

            ,    ,             ,                      ,                ,               ,          ,              .

              ,                       ,                    ,            (      ).

       :                ,        ɺ  :             : (        ,          )                         :Frown:   )             ,                     ,               ,             ,     ,       :Frown:         )                   ,                  ,            

    ,               :                       ,                         1%    99%     ,                            ,         ,                      ,  :    ,   ,   ,   .

   12/4/2007

 See More:

----------


## ahmed

.. "   " 

<div align="center"><div align="right">                   -   -       ɡ         ""           ǡ                                  .

                        .

                                              .

                ԡ                                 8    10         ...

     .







     :

----------

